# My wife Texas A&M Kingsville rod



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

The rod is a SJ 842 MHX 7 foot white blank. Reel seat came from Lance at Swampland that he made himself in Blue and gold


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh and my wife picked everything out at the fishing show


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Dang, D, those grips look alittle rough...maybe try some sandpaper? 

I've built a few SJ842 MHX's and they're sweet, w/ some backbone! Lance did good on the insert!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey I recognize that seat.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Goags said:


> Dang, D, those grips look alittle rough...maybe try some sandpaper?
> 
> I've built a few SJ842 MHX's and they're sweet, w/ some backbone! Lance did good on the insert!


I'm going to sand it down tonight bud .. It's going to look similar to the one I did the last time

She likes it Lance. Can't wait to give her that pin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Goags said:


> Dang, D, those grips look alittle rough...maybe try some sandpaper?
> 
> I've built a few SJ842 MHX's and they're sweet, w/ some backbone! Lance did good on the insert!


Here ya go all sanded








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks good! Been thinking of making my self one since I graduated from there as well. Great school.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

capt.dru said:


> Looks good! Been thinking of making my self one since I graduated from there as well. Great school.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


Ya my wife was in the class on 2007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Here is a updated picture if the rod








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nice threadwork, Daryl!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Very nice looking rod. The colors go well together.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guy but all that work is coming off. As I was putting guides on I found a defect in the rod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I like the colors and the underlay.... nice work. Makes me want to get back into rod building.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

daryl1979 said:


> Thanks guy but all that work is coming off. As I was putting guides on I found a defect in the rod
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was wrong with the blank?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

capt.dru said:


> What was wrong with the blank?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


It has a small chunk missing about a foot from the tip. I never saw it until I was putting guides on it. But I'm getting a new blank to build on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

troutsupport said:


> I like the colors and the underlay.... nice work. Makes me want to get back into rod building.


Thanks bud it's addicting for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks good, that blue is lit up against the white blank.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

What color blue and yellow are you using?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

capt.dru said:


> What color blue and yellow are you using?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


The blue is pro wrap 9480 and yellow is pro wrap 9100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

This is what I have so far for my wife Kingsville rod rebuild

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Rebuild looks great, Daryl! Is it just me, I don't like doing rebuilds as much? I've got 4 staring me in the face that I've already done weaves on once.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

This was a fresh blank I was able to save the reel seat off the blank that had a defect in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tx Grizzly (Mar 3, 2006)

Daryl,
how did you do the blue 3d boxes? is it a weave or some sort of inlay?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Tx Grizzly said:


> Daryl,
> how did you do the blue 3d boxes? is it a weave or some sort of inlay?


It's a Scale wrap it is a cross wrap with a regular wrap over it. Gives you the box or scale look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tx Grizzly (Mar 3, 2006)

daryl1979 said:


> It's a Scale wrap it is a cross wrap with a regular wrap over it. Gives you the box or scale look
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 do you have any links/videos to the two different wraps you used? i really like the look of that and want to try it out...
Thanks Bill


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Tx Grizzly said:


> do you have any links/videos to the two different wraps you used? i really like the look of that and want to try it out...
> Thanks Bill


I'm not sure you can try and goggle or you tube dragon scale wrap and see what shows up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tx Grizzly (Mar 3, 2006)

daryl1979 said:


> I'm not sure you can try and goggle or you tube dragon scale wrap and see what shows up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 thanks Daryl, DP sent me some info on it... i will be trying this one... :doowapsta


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Tx Grizzly said:


> thanks Daryl, DP sent me some info on it... i will be trying this one... :doowapsta


No problem. I was showed in person how to do this wrap and I like it. In fact my Wife liked it so much that she wanted it on this rod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Google JT Dragon Scale.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Here is the finished rod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

It DOES look nice. I am sure your wife will love it.

-hook


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

hookset4 said:


> It DOES look nice. I am sure your wife will love it.
> 
> -hook


Thanks and she does. She is going to break it in next weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

